# First baby born after womb transplant!



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2780245/World-baby-born-woman-womb-transplant-Boy-weighing-4lbs-delivered-mother-donated-womb-61-year-old-woman.html

I can't believe what I have just read, amazing!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, saw this. I was very impressed. I know that a womb transplant isn't going to be possible for a long time, but maybe it could be part of future options for women with adenomyosis. Interestingly, my brother is a FTM transgendered man and may well have a hysterectomy in the future. Shame I couldn't have his!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I confused as they say over 40 our womb is past it so how is this 61 young womb ok?


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

omg i had tears in my eyes when i saw this on the news amazing!!!!!! so happy things are progressing  xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fertileroad your womb can carry babies for a very long time (the oldest mother was 70 + I believe) it's your egg reserve thats the issue post 40 and sometimes much earlier even hence why DE's are in such great demand.

This opens up a whole world of possibilities and more importantly REAL hope to women born without a womb and yes the womb from someone transitioning gender is an excellent option never thought of that x


----------

